# Guppies



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Okay, so I know they make great feeders... But these little bastards make really great community fish too.

My mom kept dumping the excess from her 10g tank into my 20H and although several are quite mutty (some blue leopards and orange leopards crossed on blacks and reds)... I finally have a definative RED strain that is showing up in the tank!

Here is my starter red girl with my first home-bred fantail red male... i know their color is very orangy, but technically they're from a red strain, and if i took the time to cull the other colors from the tank would probably intensify over time.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

My local petstores sell them for $2.99 ea.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> My local petstores sell them for $2.99 ea.
> [snapback]1182598[/snapback]​


wow. wish i could sell my excess for that much! by the way... that is a half grown male. his tail *should* get twice as big. check out this picture of one of my red leopards and blue leopard female. the male in that picture is almost fully grown. his tail was moving so you can't see all of it.

btw: sorry its so blurry. these guys are a b*tch to get pics of.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

They're beautiful. Can't you trade them in for credits at your LFS? Petco and Petsmart sell them for $2.99.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> They're beautiful. Can't you trade them in for credits at your LFS? Petco and Petsmart sell them for $2.99.
> [snapback]1182609[/snapback]​


If it were only so easy. I did that with my bettas & mice.... THEY can sell them for 2.99, but they're only going to give you .50 each for them.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

You give them 10, you get $5.00. Save it up to purchase food and other things.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> You give them 10, you get $5.00. Save it up to purchase food and other things.
> [snapback]1182619[/snapback]​


i'm not quite *that* overcrowded. besides. they want the males only after they have an impressive tail. i have a much higher female precentage in my tank... the females don't sell as well. the males, like my red, i only have very few of. only one red leopard, and he's the only one that is fully grown. i only have one of the solid red guys, and i think i have a black white marble, but he's only like 1.25cm long.

problem is they're producing.... but mostly either mutty brown spotty colors and females.


----------



## Turbo Ek9 (Sep 5, 2004)

very nice guppies.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

they r pretty cool for guppies


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

furious piranha said:


> they r pretty cool for guppies
> [snapback]1186813[/snapback]​


wait til my black marble fills out... he's only like 1-1.25cm right now but once he hits an inch in a few months he'll be lovely.


----------

